# Aveeno Baby product good for bath?



## pillbug13 (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi all! My hedgie has dry skin and I want to give him a soothing bath. I read that Aveeno Baby Wash is a well liked product for cleaning.
I purchased Aveeno Baby Eczema Therapy Soothing Bath Treatment for him to sooth his skin in. Is this product equally as well recieved? Is it good and safe for him?​It's a powder you mix in the water. Main ingredient is Colloidal oatmeal. Other 3 inactive ingredients are: mineral oil, calcium silicate, laureth-4. I read Laureth-4 is only one of 2 laureths that are approved for being safe.

Since it's 43% colloidal oatmeal and the other ingredients are inactive I'm assuming it's safe for my hedgie to relax in but I just want to make sure with some of you first!


----------

